# West Hill Golf club



## richart (Mar 28, 2012)

Had the pleasure of playing West Hill yesterday, and it was a true pleasure. One of the nicest courses I have ever played, and on a par with St Georges Hill which is high praise. There is not a bad hole on the course, and a lot of stunning ones. The weather was sunny, hot and hardly a breath of wind, which did add to the enjoyment.

I have seen the course from the train going into London, and it has always looked good, but as with a lot of courses you need to play it to appreciate the design and quality. The greens were not in the best condition as they have a big father and sons competition on shortly, and they were being prepared for the big day. For March they were still very acceptable, even if I struggled with them being a bit bumpy. The sand in the bunkers was also variable, some with no sand but a lot of stones, others having too much.

 These gripes apart the course was just superb. No two holes the same, plenty of elevation changes (hills!) and the bunkers perfectly position to keep catching me out. We started on the 10th which is one of the hardest par fours on the course, and depite hitting a good tee shot, managed to take six. Three pars and a birdie later and I was beginning to think the course might be quite easy. Sadly for me I was very wrong, and every time I missed the fairway or green, I struggled to even give myself a chance of a par. 

The 18th is a great finishing hole, uphill, plenty of fairway bunkers, the green a few yards from the clubhouse. Not a hole to get too aggresive on unless you want to rattle the clubhouse windows.

The front nine is just as good as the back, although it seemed to play a little easier. The third hole which runs down by the railway line is especially hard though. 450 yards with a brook running in front of the green, making the hole play its full distance.

Every hole is tree lined with enormous pines and oaks. I imagine when the oaks are in leaf you would hardly see another hole. No criss crossing or waiting for someone to play from another hole. In fact apart from the golfers in front of us, we hardly saw another player.

How difficult a test is West Hill ? Well it is only a par 69, but is over 6300 yards and there are very few holes you can afford to miss the fairway and hope to get a par. Standard scratch off the whites is 71, and off the yellows 70.

The clubhouse which looks a bit bleak from the railway, is actually very nice and looks out over the 18th hole. It is very smart inside, and there is a huge dining room, in which we had a great full English before we played, and a two course lunch afterwards. The food was good and plenty of it !!

It is amazing that West Hill is ranked the 10th best course in Surrey. Just shows the strength in depth of the area. Whilst the majority of the top 10 courses are very expensive to play, you can tee it up at West Hill after 3.00 for Â£50, and that is a bargain. I can not wait to play the course again which is high praise from me.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 28, 2012)

A great review of a great course.  I have had the pleasure of playing there many times and I totally agree.  What I would say is that when their greens are on song and playing at their best, they are very quick indeed and affect the SSS as there is no way that a 2 putt is a certainty as the greens have a lot of significant borrow on them.  The par 3 4th being a perfect example of this.  As Richard says, the 3rd is a superb par 4 too.   

And yes, the 18th is a really good but very tough finishing hole.  I have played here about ten times and only made par twice. Hit the road twice too for blobs.  Also holed a 6 iron for a 2 last summer although it wasn't off my drive as it was greensomes! Happy days! :whoo:

If it is the 10th best course in Surrey then I wonder what the 9 better ones are? At a guess I would say 9 of: Sunningdale Old and New, Wentworth West, Hankley, Worpledon, Old Woking, New Zealand, St Georges Hill, Walton Heath New, Wisley and Queenwood. 

I would rank it higher than at least 5 of these and I have played all of them except the last two.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2012)

Snelly, the courses ranked above West Hill by Golf Monthly in order are, Sunningdale New and Old, Walton Heath Old, St Georges Hill, Wentworth West, Walton Heath New, Hankley Common, Wentworth East, and Worplesdon. Woking is ranked 11th. I have played all the courses except Woking, although some were a long time ago. It would be in my top 5, and I am quite tempted to contact the Club to see if they offer any membership deals !! Less than half an hour drive from my house, assuming I can miss the rush hour traffic.

I have just noticed that the Isle of Purbeck ranks above West Hill.

If you ever fancy a round after 3.00 let me know.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 28, 2012)

nice review, thanks Rich. It's a course that I have admired from the train also. There was talk of Syr organising a meet there last year, but if you are offering to arrange some kind of twilight get together....

Isle of Purbeck only gets ranked because of it's views, it's nothing special and judged on condition alone wouldn't make the top 500


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2012)

Isle of Purbeck does have a rare orchid growing there though. Even rarer after I took a few divots round there.

West Hill is a must play, especially when the trees are in leaf and the heather is out. A small forum meet would be a good idea.


----------



## TXL (Mar 28, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the course Richard. Round here, it is one of the courses known as "The 3 Ws", all 3 are good courses - West Hill, Worplesdon & Woking. I have played the first 2 and really enjoyed both, not tried Woking yet.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2012)

TXL said:



			Glad you enjoyed the course Richard. Round here, it is one of the courses known as "The 3 Ws", all 3 are good courses - West Hill, Worplesdon & Woking. I have played the first 2 and really enjoyed both, not tried Woking yet.
		
Click to expand...

I have played Worplesdon as well Anthony in the Open Mixed Scratch competition. Long time ago though. I know there is a lot of arguing about which of the 3 W's is the best. Hope to play Woking soon so I can then join in the argument.


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2012)

Top review and agree with your assessment. There are some holes you can definitely attack for a birdie chance but others you are happy with a par. If I had the money and lived closer, I would be a member.

Playing it again in August in a company day. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2012)

Piece said:



			Top review and agree with your assessment. There are some holes you can definitely attack for a birdie chance but others you are happy with a par. If I had the money and lived closer, I would be a member.

Playing it again in August in a company day. Really looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

I am making tentative enquiries about joining. Less than half hour drive when there is no traffic. Have also entered an Open event there in May. Did I say I rather like the course.


----------



## SyR (Mar 30, 2012)

therod said:



			nice review, thanks Rich. It's a course that I have admired from the train also. There was talk of Syr organising a meet there last year, but if you are offering to arrange some kind of twilight get together....

Click to expand...

Yep I was hoping to arrange a day there but I couldn't get a suitable date before the weather went south. I was looking longingly at West Hill and Woking from the train last night. They both look superb.


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2012)

If anyone is interested West Hill do a winter package,from November through to February.  Full English breakfast, 18 holes of golf and two course luncheon for Â£50.(last years rate and I wouldn't think it would go up by much) We would need a minimum of 15 golfers. Beginning of November would be a good time to play, when hopefully not too cold !

If there was enough interest I would be happy to arrange, and get some dates.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 30, 2012)

When i was at Uni in Guildford in the 80s, we had membership for Â£75 a year.  i guess that they thought that undergarduate golfers were all posh as well ...
Always been one of my most favourite courses.
Great opening approach shot, frightening narrow 2nd tee shot, impossible 3rd tee shot, long 4th tee shot, mountainous 5th tee shot, 6th tee shot you need your campons for; nice par 3, then gets a bit simpler and a tad same-ish for a few holes.  then the run from 13 through to 18 is class.  
Beautiful in sunshine, occasionally beastly when the heather is in bloom.  But i have hit the green on the 18th with a driver from the heather on the right.  
Count me in - they must have forgotten about me after 25 years by now !


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2012)

Have played West Hill once. The old secretary at Crowborough Beacon left and went there and he invited me up for a game. Lovely course, tough as old boots, a typical Surrey Heath and Heather course. I would be up for a "Â£50.00 special" Rich. No problem. Just as long as it was "early" November rather than later in the month. You know what a wimp I am!
Have played Woking too. That is nice, but I think West Hill would just shade it overall. Having said that, the 6th at Woking is one of the best par 4's I have played anywhere...
http://www.wokinggolfclub.co.uk/course/holes/hole_6


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2012)

Very inyeresting reading through these comments. West Hill is a course I'm very familiar with having played it many times. I've also played all the other courses mentioned in this thread with the exception of Queenwood and Wisley. I agree with it being ranked 10th in Surrey purely on a subjective basis but as an enjoyable place to play golf it is right up there with the best Surrey has to offer. On one occasion when I was playing there, one of my group came out with the statement that if he could only play one course for the rest of his life, he could happily make WH that course. 

I think I agree with him  :thup:


----------



## RGDave (Apr 20, 2012)

You're making me sad now. I used to live in the area and played West Hill a few times. Quality.

Can I move please?


----------



## A1ex (Sep 17, 2012)

In for this if Rich fancies sorting a little meet out ne:


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2012)

I love West Hill.....absolute classic!!


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2012)

A Mini meet in March might be possible. Need a minimum of 15 players, Â£60ish Monday-Thursday full English, 18 holes, and two course lunch.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 18, 2012)

Please count me in. I am a big west hill fan and love the place.  The lunch is great too.  As are the staff!


----------



## Piece (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2012)

richart said:



			A Mini meet in March might be possible. Need a minimum of 15 players, Â£60ish Monday-Thursday full English, 18 holes, and two course lunch.
		
Click to expand...

yes please !! are you the new smiffy ???


----------



## User20205 (Sep 18, 2012)

Snelly said:



			The lunch is great too.  As are the staff!
		
Click to expand...

great as in efficient and good at their job or great as in easy on the eye


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2012)

therod said:



			yes please !! are you the new smiffy ???
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 18, 2012)

Never played there, so any opportunities, I'm in?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in if poss


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2012)

As there seems to be a fair bit of interest in a Mini Meet, I will look into this once we have got through the H4H day. Possibly play at the end of March, although I am not sure at the moment what other events are planned for that time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2012)

richart said:



			As there seems to be a fair bit of interest in a Mini Meet, I will look into this once we have got through the H4H day. Possibly play at the end of March, although I am not sure at the moment what other events are planned for that time.
		
Click to expand...

Woburn is in March and Easter is early too


----------



## richart (Sep 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woburn is in March and Easter is early too
		
Click to expand...

 Forgotten about Woburn. Will look into other dates.


----------



## A1ex (Sep 19, 2012)

I can get a visitor rates at Stoke Park if anyone fancies that in April/May aswell. Still ridiculously expensive but well worth it IMO. Where else can you rub shoulders with Harry Styles and Sir Alex Ferguson :mmm:


----------



## Bratty (Sep 19, 2012)

What are visitor rates, A1ex?

Richard, I could be up for West Hill, but as I've said before, I'm drafting my "I'm captain of Westerham..." courtesy round begging letters already!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2012)

Both Woking and West Hills looked nice in yesterday's early evening sunshine as I trundled past in the train home.


----------



## wookie (Sep 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Forgotten about Woburn. Will look into other dates.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in if thats the case and there's space please.


----------

